# How many Nemos



## vinniemabuna (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi all, I want to convert a 20 gal long into a SW tank, no live rock well maybe a few pieces. I have a HOB filter , hagen , plus my lighting will be upgraded AH lighting in NY, to 26 watts from my 15 watt dull strip light. How many nemos can I have in there ? 1-2-3 , I thing Im getting them from aqua bid .. Thanks :wink:


----------



## sxcsamman (Apr 21, 2007)

2 clown fish


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i would go with one clown and maybe a goby


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd keep it to one. Better yet if you could trade that 20 for a 40 you could have 2 of the same kind.

Skip AB. Prices tend to run high, and shipping can kill you. Sucks to pay $20 for a fish and $40 for shipping. In Tucson you should be able to find them anywhere. Prices range from $10- 40 here in Austin. Plus you can actually see the fish you are buying and reduce the stress level by not having them shipped.


----------



## vinniemabuna (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi, thanks for all your replys, Ive had alot of FW fish shipped in the past, it may not be a good idea to ship SW fish , its 92 degrees here in Tucson already ! I just want to get my feet wet a little with nemo and in the future buy a large tank. This is a great hobby and part of that is having good people like you guys to help. Thanks--


----------

